# My Tucker Has Gone



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

I do not understand this...he was fine yesterday and last night wasn't cold...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

very sorry to hear this. R.I.P Tucker


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

So sorry about Tucker, RIP little one xox


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry hun! RIP little Tucker. xx


----------

